# O 'elo perdido' dos oceanos



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 02:15)

*Descoberto o 'elo perdido' dos oceanos*



> Cientistas australianos determinaram a totalidade do percurso da corrente submarina que liga os oceanos Atlântico, Índico e Pacífico Sul.
> 
> Esta corrente movimenta-se entre os 800 e os mil metros de profundidade, começando no Norte da Nova Zelândia, deslocando-se para a costa oriental da Austrália, contorna a ilha pelo sul, percorrendo metade da sua costa ocidental antes de se dividir em dois braços, um apontado a África, o outro ao Atlântico Sul.
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN


----------

